# Co2 System



## RedBellyCasanova (Jul 21, 2012)

Needn a little help, does anyone out here use the red sea co2 pro system? my bubble counter keeps drainn down in my line under the built in check valve of the bubble counter.any advice would be great, this is very fraustrating cause when the system turns on with my lights it dosent bubble so it is not making it to my reactor.


----------

